# Beans, red kidney, navy, canelli, mixed (all canned)



## Callisto in NC (Feb 28, 2008)

Okay, for whatever reason I stocked up on beans.  What can I do with them? I have all these beans that need to be used.  Suggestions needed.


----------



## vyapti (Feb 28, 2008)

Beans are some of my favorites foods. Some ideas are soup, chili, baked beans, black bean enchiladas or quesadillas, hummus, beans and rice, lots of Indian Chickpea stuff, kidney beans are great in salad, filafels. I've mixed cannelini beans with pasta. Mashed chickpeas with a little mayo and mustard makes a great sandwich spread. I like kidney beans and Kraft Mac & Cheese (but that's probably a me thing).

Here's my rendition of one of Goodweed's posts. It's one of my favorite things to eat.

Goodweed's Black Beans and Rice:

Cilantro Pesto 
1/4 cup freshly grated parmesan cheese 
2 cloves garlic 
1/2 cup unpacked fresh basil leaves 
1 cup unpacked fresh cilantro leaves 
1/2 cup unpacked fresh parsley leaves 
juice of 1 lime 
2 Tbs olive oil

Beans and Rice 
2 cans black beans, drained and rinced (or 1/2 lb raw, boiled) 
3 cup water 
2 cup jasmine rice 
1 Tbs butter, softened 
1 Tbs creole seasoning 
1 dash cayenne 
2 Tbs pine nuts

Heat black beans to be mixed in when rice is finished cooking. Rinse and drain beans well. ALternately, raw beans (1/2 lb) can be soaked overnight in water 2 inches higher than the beans, or use the quick soak method on package. The following day when ready to prepare, drain beans. In a covered kettle, add 2 inches of cold water to drained beans. Simmer beans until tender, about 1 to 1 1/4 hours. Drain and keep beans warm. 

For pesto, chop basil, cilantro and parsley and mince garlic. Combine with olive oil and grated parmesan. Set aside. 

In a large heavy skillet bring 3 cups of water to a boil and stir in jasmine rice. Cook rice covered over low heat, undisturbed 18-20 minutes or until water is absorbed and rice is tender. Fluff rice with fork and add to beans. Stir in butter, pesto, pine nuts, creole seasoning and cayenne. To make a little spicier add some more cayenne. 

Top with tomatoes, avocado, cilantro and a dolob of sour cream and salsa.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 28, 2008)

Three Bean Salad Recipe | Simply Recipes 

There are lots of versions of this recipe out there - you can Google with your favorite marinade ingredients to narrow it down.

When I could eat more fiber, I used to make a Mexican casserole with leftover taco meat the day after having tacos. Cook some rice, add a can of drained black or kidney beans, a cup or so of taco sauce or salsa, a cup or so of frozen corn, sauteed chopped onion and green peppers and the leftover meat, mix them all together, add hot sauce or chopped hot peppers to taste, and top with shredded cheddar or Monterey Jack cheese. Put in a casserole dish and bake at 350* F for 45 minutes to an hour, till hot and bubbly. HTH.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 28, 2008)

People are always asking me for this dip recipe.

Take a can of cannelini beans, drain and rinse.

Toss them in the food processor with 1-2 cloves of garlic that you have made into a paste w. salt, juice form 1/2 a lemon and a handful of Parm Rg or Pecorino Romano cheese.

Process a little.  Scrape down the bowl and process again, adding very good quality xtra virgin olive oil in a thin stream (maybe 1/3 cup).  Scrape bowl and process a bit more to get it smooth.  You may want to add a little water to thin it out.  Add salt here if it needs it (cheese is salty).  Also adjust other seasonings.

It's good to go at this point or you can fold in chopped parsley, olives, capers, arugula, etc.  Whatever suits your fancy.

I usually serve with pita wedges.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a pot of chili in my fridge right now that that has one can each of black, red, pinto and kidney beans.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 28, 2008)

I always like home made refried beans.  A bean soup, particularly a blask bean soup, is great but there are other bean soups.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 28, 2008)

sparrowgrass said:


> I have a pot of chili in my fridge right now that that has one can each of black, red, pinto and kidney beans.


I've done that, have different beans in a chili. Yummy isn't it?


----------



## Bilby (Feb 29, 2008)

I've posted this before but layer of par cooked sliced potatoes, layer of drained tuna, layer of canned beans, layer of chopped tomato mixed with chopped onion and tomato paste and top with another layer of the potatoes.  Sprinkle some grated cheese over the top or cream and cheese if you prefer.  I like some paprika over the top as well.  Cook until cheese has melted as all items are cooked (or parcooked) and you really are only warming it all up. Can be cooked in the microwave or oven.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bilby said:


> I've posted this before but layer of par cooked sliced potatoes, layer of drained tuna, layer of canned beans, layer of chopped tomato mixed with chopped onion and tomato paste and top with another layer of the potatoes. Sprinkle some grated cheese over the top or cream and cheese if you prefer. I like some paprika over the top as well. Cook until cheese has melted as all items are cooked (or parcooked) and you really are only warming it all up. Can be cooked in the microwave or oven.


that sounds good, Bilby.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 29, 2008)

great ideas from the members!  love beans and do most of these myself too. And that cannelli bean dip is a real winner.  another variation is with a tblsp of tomato paste and chopped rosemary.  Thin with chicken or vegetable broth.  After processing, warm it in a stick free pan (or microwave).


----------



## buckytom (Feb 29, 2008)

calisto, here's one of my recent faves. you can subtract any of the veggies, or just eliminate them completely if you don't like them. the salad works just as well with just the shrimp, beans, and dressing over lettuce.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/shrimp-veggie-white-bean-salad-41486.html


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 29, 2008)

Great post! I love beans and have a glut of them as well. I prefer dried beans whenever possible.  I recently discovered El Rancho Gordo and ordered a ton of heirloom beans from them.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 29, 2008)

one of our faves, a type of Baked beans I guess, is to get a casserole dish, and line it with smoked streaky bacon, then mix your beans with chopped onion, pepper and V8 and put a layer of that in the bottom, then more bacon, then another layer, then more beans mix and then the bacon again, make sure it`s well covered with the V8.
pop the lid on and slow cook in the oven for at least 4 hours, just make sure the liquid level doesn`t go TOO low.

I just serve it in a bowl with fresh crusty bread.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 1, 2008)

buckytom said:


> calisto, here's one of my recent faves. you can subtract any of the veggies, or just eliminate them completely if you don't like them. the salad works just as well with just the shrimp, beans, and dressing over lettuce.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/shrimp-veggie-white-bean-salad-41486.html


 
good one , thanks .


----------

